# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Epiphytic (?) fern gone wrong! :(

## Fbt123

Lol, I'm having no luck with my plants right now :Mad: . Anyways, the fern has had half of it die due to me overwatering it as i went on holiday for a few days. As you can see in the pic the tallest bits havent died (yet) but most of it is brown and saggy  :Frown: . Can i save it or should i get a new fern, and if so any good reccomendations? It has to be good with FBTs. Cheers for helping  :Smile:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Yes you could still save it. Let it dry a little but it keep it in constant high humidity and a little shade

----------

